# welche distribution für pIII



## Akkuschrauber (12. Oktober 2008)

*welche distribution für pIII*

hallo 
ich bin auf der suche nach einer linux distribution für meinen alten pIII.daten:

pIII 450mhz
256mb sd-ram
6,4gb hdd
cd-rom und disketenlaufwerk
pci graka s3 trio64 (oder so) 4mb

habs schon mit dsl versucht, image auf cd gebrannt, eingelegt und nix passiert. der hat einfach die cd nich erkannt. jemand ne ahnung woran des liegen könnte??

bitte auch mit link zum runterladen und evtl. installationsanleitung (ich kenn mich mit linux noch nich so toll aus)


----------



## riedochs (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: welche distribution für pIII*

Was soll der Rechner denn machen?


----------



## Akkuschrauber (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: welche distribution für pIII*

nur so des nötigste, texte schreiben, bissel programmieren...

akku


----------



## SkastYX (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: welche distribution für pIII*

Also PIII sollte locker auch für die großen Distributionen reichen wie Ubutnu etc.
Von den kleinen Würde ich dir dabei schon eher abraten, da fehlt zuviel.

Haste evtl im Bios nicht das Booten von CD aktiviert?


----------



## uuodan (12. Oktober 2008)

*AW: welche distribution für pIII*

Gentoo bietet mittlerweile auch eine LiveCD. Die sollte problemlos laufen.


----------



## Bauer87 (14. Oktober 2008)

*AW: welche distribution für pIII*

Warum wird immer wieder zu Gentoo geraten? Die Distri ist zwar enorm performant, aber für Einsteiger viel zu schwierig. Ich würde zu Xubuntu 8.04 oder Debian Lenny (ist noch Beta, aber läuft gut) raten. Auch hier am besten mit XFCE. Anleitungen gibt es genug, aber eigentlich braucht man für die beiden keine mehr.


----------



## linuxrules (29. November 2008)

*AW: welche distribution für pIII*



Akkuschrauber schrieb:


> hallo
> ich bin auf der suche nach einer linux distribution für meinen alten pIII.daten:
> 
> pIII 450mhz
> ...



Hallo Akkuschrauber,

ich kann dir OpenSUSE ab version 10 empfehlen.

Da haste alles bei was du benötigst OpenOffice vernünftigen X-Server und wenn du weitere Software installieren willst ist das mit dieser Distrib zu 95% kein problem.

gruß


----------



## Bauer87 (29. November 2008)

*AW: welche distribution für pIII*

Ubuntu (mit Gnome) halte ich für 256MB Ram für zu fett. Die (alte) 6.06er liefe zwar sehr gut, ist aber wirklich nicht mehr Stand der Dinge. Es sollte doch lieber XFCE sein. Die ersten Releases von OpenSuse 10 oder 11 sind beide eher mäßig, 10.1, 10.2 sind deutlich besser.
Für Anfänger würde ich zu Xubuntu raten, da es alles möglichst einfach machen will. Debian mit XFCE ist vom Prinzip sehr ähnlich, setzt aber auf Stabilität und Sicherheit und weniger auf Klick-Komfort. Wer aber Konfigurationsdateien (mit Texteditor zu editieren) und textbasierte Konfigurationsdialoge nicht als unkomfortabel empfindet, sollte zu Debian greifen, das dafür aber auch fühlbar schneller läuft.
Suse ist für YaST bekannt. Mit diesem Tool kann man alle Einstellungen zentral vornehmen. Leider ist YaST teilweise etwas langsam und wenn mal etwas nicht 100%ig funktioniert, sind die Fehler schwer zu finden, weil die so grafisch veränderten Konfigurationsdateien nicht sofort auffindbar sind: Manchmal sind in einer YaST-Ansicht viele Konfigurationsdateien zusammen abgebildet. Dafür hat man aber den Komfort einer zentralen Komandostelle.
Zudem hat Suse (wie Fedora) den Nachteil, Codecs wie MP3 recht umständlich einrichten zu müssen. Suse wohl aufgrund des Abkommens mit Microsoft... Fedora bietet einem an einen kostenpflichtigen Codec zu installieren, um Patentgebühren zu zahlen. Community-Gestützte Distributionen (wie Debian) haben dieses Problem nicht und man kann die Codecs einfacher nachinstallieren. Ubuntu basiert auf Debian und macht das sogar automatisch.

Ich rate also zu Xubuntu oder Debian mit XFCE. XFCE des Rams wegen. Gnome geht zwar auch, ist aber dann so langsam wie Vista (auf nem Rechner mit 2GiB Ram und nem Intel T2080 <-- meine Erfahrung, war unerträglich).


----------



## Progs-ID (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: welche distribution für pIII*

Xubuntu wäre mein Vorschlag. Diese Distribution ist speziell für ältere Rechner wie deinen konzipiert worden oder aber wie jemand oben schon geschrieben hat OpenSuse. Der Support für die Version 10.2 wird dieser Tage eingestellt. Ich kann dir diese Version aber schon empfehlen, weil sie auch bei mir schon auf einem PIII stabil lief.


----------



## rebel4life (5. Dezember 2008)

*AW: welche distribution für pIII*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Warum wird immer wieder zu Gentoo geraten? Die Distri ist zwar enorm performant, aber für Einsteiger viel zu schwierig.



Wenn man bereit dazu ist viel zu lesen, dann sollte dies auch für einen Einsteiger zu schaffen sein, was aber meistens nicht der Fall ist.

Probier einfach mal alle Distributionen durch, jeder findet die eine oder die andere besser, da gibt es keine objektiven Tipps. Archlinux, Gentoo, Debian, Ubuntu, SuSe, Redhat oder Mandriva, das sind nur ein paar Beispiele, mehr gibt es z.B. in der Liste von Wikipedia.


----------



## k-b (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: welche distribution für pIII*

Also ich habe Xubuntu auf meinem p3 550 256mb installiert. Und es ist selbst mit xfce ne pain. Es ist selbst mit wmii ne Pain - ein Fenstermanager der gar keine Ressourcen braucht. 

Glaub ich werde mal ne ältere Version ausprobieren..


----------



## rebel4life (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: welche distribution für pIII*

Xfce ist nicht viel schlanker als z.B. Gnome, versuchs mal lieber mit Fluxbox, das geht wesentlich mehr ab.


----------



## k-b (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: welche distribution für pIII*

Ich hab auch WMII ausprobiert wie ich geschrieben habe. Und im Vergleich zu wmii ist fluxbox richtig ressourcenfressend. Daran liegt es nicht


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: welche distribution für pIII*

Wie wäre es mit Linux 2.4? Soweit ich weiß, braucht das deutlich weniger Leistung. Dazu dann Blackbox (o.ä.) als Windowmanager und alles sollte flott laufen. Aber schick wird es dann nicht.

Alternativ würde ich den P3 als Thin-Client an deinen Haupt-PC hängen. Dann kannst du damit alles machen, was du willst. Der Haupt-PC übernimmt alle Rechenaufgaben. Dafür brauchst du nur einen laufenden GDM auf deinem Hauptrechner (sollte immer installiert sein) und musst das so einstellen, dass entfernte Logins akzeptiert werden. Dann installierst du ein minimales System mit GDM auf den P3 und loggst dich darüber auf deinem Haupt-PC ein. Wenn du ganz über Netzwerk booten willst, wird es etwas komplizierter.


----------



## rebel4life (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: welche distribution für pIII*

Komisch, dass das bei dir nicht so gut läuft, ich hatte letztes Jahr auf einem PIII mit 500MHZ und 256MB Ram Arch Linux laufen mit Xfce, das lief wunderbar, selbst Filme konnte man anschauen wenn man in VLC das Ausgabemodul auf OpenGl umgestellt hat, dann ging es gerade so noch mit der CPU.


----------



## k-b (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: welche distribution für pIII*



Bauer87 schrieb:


> Alternativ würde ich den P3 als Thin-Client an deinen Haupt-PC hängen. Dann kannst du damit alles machen, was du willst. Der Haupt-PC übernimmt alle Rechenaufgaben. Dafür brauchst du nur einen laufenden GDM auf deinem Hauptrechner (sollte immer installiert sein) und musst das so einstellen, dass entfernte Logins akzeptiert werden. Dann installierst du ein minimales System mit GDM auf den P3 und loggst dich darüber auf deinem Haupt-PC ein. Wenn du ganz über Netzwerk booten willst, wird es etwas komplizierter.


DAs ist ne geile Idee. Dann läuft halt gleichzeitig noch der Laptop, aber das wirklich schlimme find ich ja nur das Display und das drumherum 

Ach **** gerade den GDM hab ich mir zerschossen und es läuft nur noch KDM aufm Laptop. Fällt mir gerade so ein..


----------



## Bauer87 (7. Dezember 2008)

*AW: welche distribution für pIII*

KDM sollte es auch tun, habe ich aber keine Erfahrung mit. Im Prinzip macht es doch das gleiche, basiert nur auf QT statt GTK.


----------



## OBertgen (15. Dezember 2008)

*AW: welche distribution für pIII*

Probier mal Fluxbuntu http://fluxbuntu.org
oder DamnSmallLinux Damn Small Linux (DSL), 50 Megabytes Penguinenergie ,
dieses läuft super auf meinem Uralten Notebook PII 233MHZ und 8MB Ram.
Jedoch sind die meisten Programme in Englisch, aber wenns dich nicht stört.

Wegen den Startproblemen: Hast du das Image auf CD gebrannt, oder nur die Image-Datei .... Startreihenfolge im Bios geändert ?

Gruß Oliver


----------

